# Dock sealing with Sikkens Cetol SRD



## aaron61

Just put a proposal in for this project. I looked at it yesterday morning and the lake looked like glass. Bass fishing anyone?


----------



## straight_lines

I bet its full of bucket mouths. 

You know you might be a ******* if you have stopped by a fishing hole on the way to work.


----------



## vermontpainter

Awesome, Aaron. What will you use for chems when you wash over water?

We just did one of our annuals, 200' of dock on water. We had a guy in a kayak with wand for the perimeter skirts. I didn't post pics here but they are on our fb.


----------



## aaron61

I will follow their recommended cleaning proceedures to a tee:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP

What are the procedures? I was curious when I saw Scott's guy using a power washer in a kayak! Or all the chemicals you use to clean safe for the water?


----------



## aaron61

TSP & Bleach


----------



## NEPS.US

Been having bad luck with SRD these days. New formula, watch out!


----------



## PressurePros

I am not so sure about phosphates around water. Its difficult getting a hold of the right AHJ, but these jobs are always worth the extra homework. Jobs like this I go against everything I preach. Straight water, higher pressure and waterborne sealers.


----------



## vermontpainter

aaron61 said:


> TSP & Bleach


Of course I know you're joking. Those bucket mouths would be floating around belly up by the end of the day. 

Whoever the "they" are in "their recommended procedures" is steering you wrong here. But, you know what you are doing.


----------



## aaron61

PressurePros said:


> I am not so sure about phosphates around water. Its difficult getting a hold of the right AHJ, but these jobs are always worth the extra homework. Jobs like this I go against everything I preach. Straight water, higher pressure and waterborne sealers.


Why would you choose a waterborne and would you be OK with the Sikkens Waterborne SRD?
Better yet what would you recommend?


----------



## NCPaint1

aaron61 said:


> Why would you choose a waterborne and would you be OK with the Sikkens Waterborne SRD?
> Better yet what would you recommend?



Phosphate free TSP...Oil is ok, just be very very careful of drips. A small drop of oil stain hitting the water, looks like the gulf oil spill. Waterborne would have less impact if a drip or two hits the lake.


----------



## PressurePros

aaron61 said:


> Why would you choose a waterborne and would you be OK with the Sikkens Waterborne SRD?
> Better yet what would you recommend?


NC pretty much summed it up. If you get any into the water, it will disperse and sink. Oil spills are like a little tattletale that can stick around for days or move a mile away, intact, if there is enough of it. There are also less volatile carriers in a waterborne so its more environmentally sound.

I can't make any product recommendations because I just don't know them well enough to point you in the right direction. SRD would probably be fine. I didn't know they had a waterborne.


----------



## aaron61

We have done them before just not a new one like this.Usually older ones that are just a deck.Pressure wash & coat em,no big deal,do it again next year,but this 1 I would like to do right from the beginning


----------



## PressurePros

Aaron, on a still lake like that, you can use large blue tarps with bobbins attached to the eye holes at the corners. 

This one definitely qualifies for the PITA category, though that can be overcome at the right price


----------



## aaron61

If I do it of course I will post some pics.


----------



## RH

I am not a professional washer but from my mediocre experience the problem with using high pressure only on wood is the felting. Most HOs don't want to pay you to sand the deck. Here, however with chemicals being an issue, why not factor in the sanding, find a way to tarp the water (necessity is the mother of invention) and use a good penetrating oil stain that will hold up longer?

And I would be in a john boat, NOT a kayak, unless I wanted to swim.


----------

